# InkSoft Adds New Feature for Displaying Terms and Conditions For Uploading Images



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Anytime decorators accept unfamiliar artwork from a client, they have to trust that the image copyright is owned by the customer. InkSoft recently added a new feature to its online Design Studio program that provides protection for decorators accepting orders from the Internet in situations where they have no way of knowing if artwork is legit. 

The “Upload Custom Terms” feature consists of a list of acceptable file formats and the terms and conditions the decorator wants to include. (These are not provided by Inksoft, but uploaded individually into the Inksoft program.) Depending on the length, a scroll bar is provided so the viewer can see all the text despite the fact that the display box is a set size. 

The terms are displayed at the moment the user clicks on the “Upload Image” button in the program. To proceed to browse for the desired file, the viewer must click the box at the bottom indicating agreement to the displayed terms. If a customer happens to upload something that is in copyright violation, the decorator has a liability buffer by being able to produce this agreement. 

For more information go to New InkSoft Design Studio Feature: Image Upload Terms | InkSoft.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

